# Does dehydrating meats stink?



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to dehydrate some of the liver, heart and tongue that I bought the other day, but my mom has a very sensitive nose and would not be too happy if our house smelled like beef for several hours/days [she hates beef]. So when dehydrating meats, does it have an odor? I know it's not gonna smell like apple pie or anything, but I'd like to know what I'm getting into.
The liver I got is mostly pork liver. If that matters. It's slimy.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I did mine in the oven and it reeked. Sorry!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll just wait until she has a night out with her friends 
We actually have two kitchens [one in the day care and one on my/my brother's level of the house] so it shouldn't be *too* much of an issue... But I always say that, and it ends up being a huge issue.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You could always just open the windows. I couldn't because it was January and -45 degrees with windchill. I'm sure it would help a ton, lol.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

yes i also dehydrate in the oven and yes it stinks....just do when she's not at home and open the windows afterwards


----------



## RustyStickers (Mar 13, 2011)

I dehydrate using my dehydrator. I plug it in outside on the lanai so any smells are outdoors!:biggrin:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

It does stink. I have been banned from doing things like ears and feet. Outdoors is an excellent idea if the weather permits!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> It does stink. I have been banned from doing things like ears and feet. Outdoors is an excellent idea if the weather permits!


I would like to but I don't have a dehydrator, otherwise I would. I'll check around craigslist and freecycle...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you have a toaster oven? You could do it in there and put that outside.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes I do! Great idea


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

How do you dehydrate meat? What temps and how long?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> How do you dehydrate meat? What temps and how long?


I use a food dehydrater. I freeze lung, chicken, liver or whatever. I slice it thin and place it on the dehydrater until crisp.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I put it on a baking sheet in the oven for an hour or two on low heat (under 200 degrees F) depends on how thin you slice it and how dry you want it.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Kelly I love your new sig!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for bumping two of my threads in the same day... 

I don't know if I'm doing it wrong or what, but it doesn't stink in the slightest. I actually kind of like the smell. I did liver, heart and tongue, and the only issue I had was that some pieces of heart were fatty and so some of the treats got a little extra grease coating. The pieces that had fat *on* them, I just tossed in the kong. Now it's freezing, when it's completely frozen I'll fill it with chicken stock and stick it back in there 
Slicing pieces frozen is definitely easier, as is using big slices and breaking them up after you're done dehydrating them.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I leave my stuff on until it is very dry. Sometimes days (rabbit feet, ears of any kind and rabbit feet). If they are fatty and you are not using them within a day make sure you keep them in fridge.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I have tried dehydrate kidneys and that makes me sick. That sour stench makes me feel like I've just thrown up. I'm a bit scared of liver after dehydrating the kidneys, maybe I'll try get a table outside and do it there.

But pure meat like hearts or chicken breast doesn't smell at all.


----------

